# GM motors



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I know not everyone's a GM fan but let's be nice on this thread, what is the best gas motor out of GM and ford? Or at least what has been the most succesfull. I know they have both made **** good motors.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

do you want gas hogs or a good motor becouse they both have made some doozies!!!!

The best most proven GM motor has to be the 350. but I do like the new 6.0 !!! most of the recent changes with all the engines is emisions , that is what is screwing them all up. and its only to get worse. Im not much of a ford fan ( I work on them everyday) but the 460 is better than the 454. and the v 10 is not as good as the GM 8.0 liter. IMHO.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I got the 6.0 and love it but i would love to have the 8.1 gm.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the 2008 F250 Ford V10.

I get 11.3 in the mountains pulling a 6,000 lb boat and 12.0 mpg out on the flat, cruise set at 75 mph.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The 6.0 is a sweet motor...I personally run the 8.1 and IMO there isn't a stronger/better built gas motor on the market. The only down side, they are not offering the 8.1 in any light duty pick up trucks any more. Only motorhomes, big pullers, and boats.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I could'nt agree with you anymore bwhntr,the 8.1 is bad ass power house when it was available in a 2500 hd it was unmatched. The baddest of the gas motors, but carry extra gas cans.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

hey wait now! what about those old amc jeep v8s they were great! Heavy like a big block, eat gas like a big block, and the power alot like an old tractor 4cyl! plus the external oil pump always leaks so you dont have to change the oil as much. Is this the "jeep thing" we dont understand. I would love to have a GM 6.0 in my wagoneer. Look that up on youtube!


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

go with the GM 6.0 its a beast it will tow anything you need and be reliable


----------

